# Oneshot/Single Volume Manga Recommendation and Discussion Thread



## halfhearted (May 24, 2009)

Since there isn't really an appropriate area to showcase oneshots or single volume manga which don't necessarily warrant their own thread, here is an area for the cataloging and discussion of titles. In other words, anyone can offer their suggestion of a good oneshot or single volume manga, similar to the traditional Recommendations thread; these titles will be organized in alphabetical order and added to the first post, including a small description in the form of the title, mangaka, genre and summary. While not serving as a platform for recs, conversation concerning any of the manga can take place within the thread. 

No real structure is needed for recommendations, but I ask that anyone proposing more than one title place each manga in separate posts. This will likely lead to double/triple posting, which will be perfectly acceptable so long as it doesn't become a breeding ground for postwhoring. In the end, it will help draw more attention to your specific recommendations and make it less likely that your title gets missed being added to the front post.

Eventually, I'd love for this thread to start centering its discussion around a specific title each week in the form of oneshot/short manga reading club. And, I'd also like to hear other suggestions anyone might have for the promotion of such titles or how this thread could be used as a springboard for other events. 

================================================

*Oneshots (#-Z)*






*#



A

*
*Spoiler*: _Adventure Boys_ 



*Title:* _Bouken Shounen (Adventure Boys)
_*Mangaka:* Mitsuru Adachi
*Genres:* Drama, Time-travel.
*Length:* Seven chapters, condensed into one volume.
*Download Link:* Mediafire

*Summary:*


			
				Wiki/OneManga said:
			
		

> All seven stories deal with grown men, each dealing with some aspect of his past. Some of the stories have slight fantasy elements to them, while others use flashbacks.
> 
> The only common feature running through these stories is a grown-up protagonist somehow coming face-to-face with his childhood past, in a testament to the loss of youth, the disillusionment of growing old, and nostalgia for better times. In the Adachi pantheon, this is a rare diametric view of his eternal theme of "youth," in this case youth as seen through the lens of the past. It's a powerful statement from Adachi that might even be an acknowledgment of his steadily-creeping age. What is impressive about these stories is not the plots or characters themselves, but the absolutely perfect way he tells them, another facet of experience that comes with age. Most of the stories may require multiple readings to fully appreciate the airtightness of the plot and visual motifs.



*Recommendation Post(s):* X 





*Spoiler*: _Apple_ 



*Title:* _Apple_
*Mangaka:* Komi Naoshi
*Genres:* Shonen, Supernatural, Sci-fi
*Length:* Sneshot
*Read it at: *Onemanga

*Synopsis*
Aramiya Satoshi, the ultimate creation of nature, known as the apple, can defy physics, change form, and grow plants out of his body. He is also an easy going guy who lives in solidarity and is hunted daily by the military for his powers. Little does he know of his undeniable role to save the world.

*Recommendation  Post(s):* X



* 
B

* 
*Spoiler*: _Because Goodbyes Are Coming Soon_ 



*Title:* _Because Goodbyes Are Coming Soon_
*Mangaka:* Yukimura Makoto
*Genres:* Action, Historical, Seinen, Tragedy
*Length:* Oneshot
*Online Reader:* Mangafox

*Summary:* 

Follow the final moments of a shinsengumi first squadron captain, Okita Soji, as the author tells his version of the story.

*Recommendation Post(s):* X




*
*
*Spoiler*: _Bradherley's Coach_ 



*Title:* _Bradherley's Coach
_*Mangaka:* Samura Hiroaki 
*Genres:* Adult, Drama, Historical, Horror, Mature, Seinen, Tragedy
*Length:* One volume
*Download Link:* Mediafire
*Summary:*


			
				zzled said:
			
		

> Every year, Lord Nicola A. Bradherley, one of Europe’s leading aristocrats, sends his coach round to various orphanges to adopt little girls and trains them to join his opera troupe. But most of these girls never make it onto the stage — a far more sinister fate awaits them, sacrificed in the name of the greater good



*Recommendation Post(s):* X 



* 

C




D

*
*Spoiler*: _Domu_ 



*Title:* _Domu
_*Mangaka:* Otomo Katsuhiro
*Genres:* Horror, Seinen, Supernatural
*Length:* One volume (6 chapters)
*Download Link:* Mediafire

*Summary:*


			
				Dark Horse said:
			
		

> A twisted old man, gifted with extrasensory powers, silently holds sway over an entire block of apartments. The occupants are puppets for him to control. Life is his to give...and to take. But suddenly there is a new voice in his head, and before he knows it, a young girl with her own battery of psychic abilities has arrived to challenge him! Soon, the sprawling complex becomes a battleground between two minds possessing incredible, unimaginable power.
> 
> Winner of Japan's Science Fiction Grand Prix award, the first graphic novel ever awarded such an honor, Domu comes from the boundless imagination of Katsuhiro Otomo, renowned creator of the internationally acclaimed graphic-fiction epic, Akira. A work of rare strength, Domu is both visually stunning and emotionally gripping, a terrifying tale of the paranormal set amongst the human isolation of modern urban life.



*Recommendation Post(s):* X



* 

E

*
*Spoiler*: _Emerald_ 



*Title:* _Emerald
_*Mangaka:* Samura Hiroaki 
*Genres:* Action, Adventure, Historical, Seinen 
*Length:* Oneshot
*Download Link:* Mediafire
*Summary:*


			
				Mangaupdates said:
			
		

> A short story about the Wild West with all the guns and pistols by the person who draws Blade of the Immortal. Heroes, heroines, criminals, oh my.



*Recommendation Post(s):* X 



* 

F




G




H

* 
*Spoiler*: _Half and Half_ 



*Title:* Half and Half
*Mangaka:* Seo Kouji
*Genres:* one shot, romance, supernatural
*Length:* one shot
*Online reader:* One Manga

*Summary*: 

Shinichi Nagakawa and Yuuki Sanada are both involved in an accident and die together. But they're given a chance to live again. God lets them live for 7 more days. But the catch is that after the time limit, one of them must die again.

There's more. God decrees that their lives will be shared, including emotions (guilt) and physical sensations (pain). They are told not to leave the other's side, else both of them die. What will happen during those 7 days?...

*Recommendation Post(s)*: X 





*Spoiler*: _Hotel_ 



*Title:* _HOTEL_
*Mangaka:* Boichi
*Genres:* Drama, Sci-fi, Seinen, Tragedy
*Length:* Oneshot
*Online Reader:* Mangafox

*Summary:* 

It is the year 2272 A.D.

A computer continues to live on in order to complete a mission in a world where all life, including Mankind, has gone extinct. This is a record of those 27 million years of its heroic struggle.

*Recommendation Post(s):* X




* 

I

*
*Spoiler*: _Island_ 



*Title:* _Island_
*Mangaka:* Komi Naoshi
*Genres:* Adventure, Drama, Sci-fi, Shounen, Slice Of Life
*Length:* Oneshot
*Online Reader:* Onemanga, Mangafox

*Summary:* 

A story that takes place on the day Aira turned 14, and learned the devastating truth about the island she lives on, which is completely surrounded by a huge wall...

*Recommendation Post(s):* X



*
**
*


----------



## p-lou (May 24, 2009)

Nijigahara Holograph is a great piece.  But like you said, it is dense and reading it will exhaust the hell out of you.  However, once you start piecing everything together it is incredibly rewarding.  It's really something that necessitates multiple reads though.  While I was able to enjoy the read and get the most of what happened, I still feel another read or two of it would help wrap my head around everything, because I'm sure there are little things that I missed.  That and to just experience how visually stunning the piece is again are enough to make me want to re-read it.

I can think of a few others to mention, but some of them are two or three volumes.  I know that's not exactly the same, but structurally they are close and I know at least one was reprinted in a single book.


----------



## halfhearted (May 24, 2009)

p-lou said:


> However, once you start piecing everything together it is incredibly rewarding.



That's one of the main reasons I admire it, as well. A lot of psychological series are dense for the sake of being dense, and the impact on the reader is momentary due to the lack of any real resolution. With _Nijigahara Holograph_, one has to piece together an incredibly complex and difficult emotional puzzle, but the resulting picture has the potential to stay with you long after the last gap in logic has been filled. 



> That and to just experience how visually stunning the piece is again are enough to make me want to re-read it.


Definitely. More than anything else, I think it shows what a master of visual storytelling Asano Inio is. The way he times his frames and text guides the reader in a way that you rarely see. And, everything is so vivid and real. Not in the sense that the drawings accurately mimic the human form  on a photographic level or the event themselves being real, but there's a dimension to every image that causes it to feel truly tangible. For example, I would have a hard time naming a series where I was more struck by the honesty and depth of emotion in the expressions used by characters. 

Also, I liked how it didn't shrink away from the darkness of the human mind, but it didn't revel in it either. You didn't have to sift through gratuitous sex and violence to figure out why they were important, so much as their importance framed their presence from the beginning as the acts explored and attempted to explain that importance. This isn't to say I can't appreciate series where sifting is necessary (one of my favorite currently running series is _Freesia,_ after all), but I do admire the fact that _NH_ rises above. 


> I can think of a few others to mention, but some of them are two or three volumes.  I know that's not exactly the same, but structurally they are close and I know at least one was reprinted in a single book.


Go ahead and recommend them, if you would like. Originally, I had thought of making this just a short volume recommendation thread but feared it would end up consisting entirely of 4+ volume titles which might as well have their own discussion thread in the main area. Although, I'd like to continue centering around really condensed works, a few longer ones every once in awhile isn't going to hurt anything.


----------



## p-lou (May 24, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> That's one of the main reasons I admire it, as well. A lot of psychological series are dense for the sake of being dense, and the impact on the reader is momentary due to the lack of any real resolution. With _Nijigahara Holograph_, one has to piece together an incredibly complex and difficult emotional puzzle, but the resulting picture has the potential to stay with you long after the last gap in logic has been filled.



Agreed.  And this is what makes it tricky to recommend to people.  It takes effort and time to not only fully understand, but to really appreciate the story.  But it's seeing the little clues scattered throughout and putting them all together that make this a great read.  I think for a lot of people reading manga, that's more effort than they're willing to put in, which is fine.  But to read something that forces you to think and get involved is great.



> Definitely. More than anything else, I think it shows what a master of visual storytelling Asano Inio is. The way he times his frames and text guides the reader in a way that you rarely see. And, everything is so vivid and real. Not in the sense that the drawings accurately mimic the human form  on a photographic level or the event themselves being real, but there's a dimension to every image that causes it to feel truly tangible. For example, I would have a hard time naming a series where I was more struck by the honesty and depth of emotion in the expressions used by characters.



Yeah, and it really shows how Asano has developed as a story teller.  In some of his previous works (I'm thinking  mostly of _Solanin_), I thought there were plenty of places where he stuck in some unneeded dialogue.  It felt that he wasn't using his art (which I find fabulous) as well as he could have to convey his story, which is a fault I think a lot of manga have.  But it never felt that way in NH.  Like you said, everything just feels as if it fits together perfectly and nothing really seems out of place.



> Go ahead and recommend them, if you would like. Originally, I had thought of making this just a short volume recommendation thread but feared it would end up consisting entirely of 4+ volume titles which might as well have their own discussion thread in the main area. Although, I'd like to continue centering around really condensed works, a few longer ones every once in awhile isn't going to hurt anything.



I understand that worry.  But what I had are all essentially a single story like you'd find in a single volume and read in a similar way, just a tad bit longer.  I'll probably get to them a little later.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 24, 2009)

How long is Nijigahara Holograph?


----------



## Haohmaru (May 24, 2009)

Hiroaki Samura has great one shots if you ask me. Ohikkoshi, Bradherleys Coach (both 1 volume) and Emerald (1 chapter). 
I also hear a lot of good things about Solanin. I started reading it and I'm at chapter 4. So far it's a pretty good slice of life manga. It's 2 volumes long btw.


----------



## p-lou (May 24, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> How long is Nijigahara Holograph?



about 300 pages or so


----------



## p-lou (May 24, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> I also hear a lot of good things about Solanin. I started reading it and I'm at chapter 4. So far it's a pretty good slice of life manga. It's 2 volumes long btw.



It is good and it really struck a chord with me.  It's a very appealing story and easy to get in to.  But it's far from perfect and no where near as well constructed, thought out, or presented as Nijigahara Holograph.

The English release of it was actually compiled into a single book.


----------



## The Doctor (May 24, 2009)

I'd like to make 3 recommendations:
Metropolis
Domu
Shuna's Journey

but to write about it all would take too long
i'll write a little sinopse about them later, one at a time

p-lou if you are willing to write about any of those, it'd be more than welcome.


----------



## halfhearted (May 24, 2009)

p-lou said:


> I think for a lot of people reading manga, that's more effort than they're willing to put in, which is fine.  But to read something that forces you to think and get involved is great.



Agreed on both accounts. Also, it's appealing to read a manga which, as you said, forces you to think but doesn't come off as pretentious. In my experience, many deeply analytical series can fall into the trap of trying too hard, which Inio rarely does. 



> Yeah, and it really shows how Asano has developed as a story teller.  In some of his previous works (I'm thinking  mostly of _Solanin_), I thought there were plenty of places where he stuck in some unneeded dialogue.


I concur. Although, a part of me wonders whether the addition of the dialogue was related to the perspective being portrayed. What I mean to say is that Inio (for obvious reasons) seems comfortable detailing the male mind through images but relies slightly more on dialogue when showing things from a primarily female perspective. Maybe he doesn't feel that he understands the mind of a woman well enough to be able to faithfully relate it without the use of words. 

Speaking of his visual style, two other examples of him doing great work with image-based storytelling specifically would definitely be _Oyasumi Punpun_ and _What a Wonderful World.
_



Haohmaru said:


> Hiroaki Samura has great one shots if you ask me. Ohikkoshi, Bradherleys Coach (both 1 volume) and Emerald (1 chapter).



Out of the three, _Bradherley's Coach _was definitely my favorite with _Ohikkoshi_ following closely behind. _Emerald _was good, but I felt like it was a lot weaker in its characterization as compared to the other two. Then again, that could be because _Emerald_ is a oneshot in comparison to the volume length of the other two titles; they had more time to develop either their characters and/or the world which frames the characters.


----------



## p-lou (May 24, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> I concur. Although, a part of me wonders whether the addition of the dialogue was related to the perspective being portrayed. What I mean to say is that Inio (for obvious reasons) seems comfortable detailing the male mind through images but relies slightly more on dialogue when showing things from a primarily female perspective. Maybe he doesn't feel that he understands the mind of a woman well enough to be able to faithfully relate it without the use of words.



That certainly may be the case.  But I still find it weird, if your presumption is true, that he does such a great job of putting his characters (male and female alike) in such believable situations and act in such realistic ways that he'd have problems with it.  I don't think the extra dialogue or inner monologues take away too much from the story, but it is noticeable, and would be better off with less.  I've only read a chapter of Punpun, but I noticed this a little in a few stories in What a Wonderful World, and again it isn't really distracting.  Perhaps it's just something he's gotten better at with time.


----------



## halfhearted (May 24, 2009)

p-lou said:


> That certainly may be the case.  But I still find it weird, if your presumption is true, that he does such a great job of putting his characters (male and female alike) in such believable situations and act in such realistic ways that he'd have problems with it.



If it was related to character gender, then I don't think his use of dialogue would be due to an inability to portray the female mind so much as a symptom of being more comfortable with the male mind. The main reason I brought it up was due to the fact that most of his deeply visual, non-verbal scenes are from the perspective of one of his male characters. While he does use striking imagery in similar ways with his females, it's rare that it isn't supplemented by text in comparison to the males. For example, the woman who is swallowed up by the butterflies has text setting up the experience, whereas the main male has his experience of disappearing or being devoured by a cloud of the insects without text in _Nijigahara Holograph._



> I've only read a chapter of Punpun, but I noticed this a little in a few stories in What a Wonderful World, and again it isn't really distracting.  Perhaps it's just something he's gotten better at with time.


Considering the two series which are more visual as compared to the two that aren't, perhaps it's related to the level of supernaturalism/abstraction in the stories; it could just be easier for Inio to express his metaphysical ideas through supernatural symbolism. 

Or, perhaps, he's just trying different things rather than keeping the same exact balance for all of his works.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 24, 2009)

p-lou said:


> about 300 pages or so


Holy fuck on a stick.

Heavy text?


----------



## p-lou (May 24, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> For example, the woman who is swallowed up by the butterflies has text setting up the experience, whereas the main male has his experience of disappearing or being devoured by a cloud of the insects without text in _Nijigahara Holograph._



It's remembering stuff like this that makes me want to read this again.  I may have noticed it when I first read it, but I've since forgotten.



> Considering the two series which are more visual as compared to the two that aren't, perhaps it's related to the level of supernaturalism/abstraction in the stories; it could just be easier for Inio to express his metaphysical ideas through supernatural symbolism.
> 
> Or, perhaps, he's just trying different things rather than keeping the same exact balance for all of his works.



Both of those seem plausible.



Grandmaster Kane said:


> Holy fuck on a stick.
> 
> Heavy text?



That really isn't that long.  For a single book yeah, but it general not really.  But it is deep and heavy, not so much text wise though.


----------



## p-lou (May 25, 2009)

Here is a mediafire link for Adventure Boys.

It's something I've been meaning to finish.  I've only read the first four stories (the third being my favorite thus far), and being a fan of Adachi, I found reading this a bit surprising.  It's just so drastically different from his other stuff, but it retains all the feelings you have reading an Adachi manga.  It has that same sense of humor, continuous breaking of the fourth wall, and the characters (while not as well developed or explored as his others for obvious reasons) are all have that same incredibly realistic feeling his other characters have.  It's neat.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 25, 2009)

just finished Nijigahara Holograph,I can tell it's genius

but my mind feels like exploding 

I need to reread it agiain,actually immediately after rereading the first few pages ,I discovered new stuff,it's like a cycle


is there any place where I can read about theories and explanations for this awesome manga?

still my head is gonna explode


----------



## Cochise (May 25, 2009)

I love Emerald, shame I did not get to that first. I will be a regular of this thread, no doubt. When I have time tomorrow I will make some proper entries. First few oneshots that come to my mind are Because Goodbyes Are Coming Soon, Island, and Hotel. I want those entries, LoL.


----------



## Cochise (May 27, 2009)

*Title:* _Because Goodbyes Are Coming Soon_
*Mangaka:* Yukimura Makoto
*Genres:* Action, Historical, Seinen, Tragedy
*Length:* Oneshot
*Online Reader:* Mangafox

*Summary:* 

Follow the final moments of a shinsengumi first squadron captain, Okita Soji, as the author tells his version of the story.


----------



## p-lou (May 27, 2009)

I'm really not that fond of _Hotel_.  I can get over how silly and exaggerated the science it uses is, but emotionally it's just kind of boring and flat.  The art is pretty nice, but it gets so cluttered with the narration (which itself is a bit heavy and boring) that it's hard to appreciate.  Add in the fact that most of the narration isn't in some kind of speech bubble just makes it worse.  I think more could have been done with the art to show this end of the world situation, rather than have some narration tell me about it.  It isn't bad, but it's just kinda meh.

I think the part I liked best though was that the creator of the computer (which I'm pretty sure is intentional) looks like Hayao Miyazaki.


----------



## halfhearted (May 27, 2009)

Read _Shuna no Tabi_ for the first time earlier today. 

As should probably have been expected, the art was great. More than anything, I loved the feeling of movement to all of the images. Miyazaki is obsessed with nature and natural symbolism, which can sometimes become overbearing. But, it also spurs him to create these great environments in his stories with their own unique climates, conditions, etc. And, it can really set up a wonderful tableau for his characters and story to come to life within. 

With that said, his story was decent in the traditional fable sense, and I enjoyed the way the narrative was laid out. But, I wasn't really drawn to or engaged by the characters, beyond that traditional frame; I liked the feeling that one was witnessing a real, integrated cultural group, yet I remained uninterested in their individual goals. And, I would have greatly appreciated more than a nod to the added supernaturalism. 

All in all, it was a good read, but not one I would probably actively recommend to others unless they were looking for something like it specifically or were asking about well-drawn, short manga. 




p-lou said:


> I'm really not that fond of _Hotel_.  I can get over how silly and exaggerated the science it uses is, but emotionally it's just kind of boring and flat.



I felt similarly. Although, I was actually able to accept the emotion as being boring and flat due to where it was originally coming from. My main issue was in how heavy-handed it was portrayed. Rather than being able to experience the oneshot, I felt as though the mangaka had already laden it with all of these average, preconceived responses we should be having to the events, which made the story come off as melodramatic and a bit pompous. That style of storytelling can work really well (i.e. Alfred Hitchcock films), but it just wasn't done well enough for me in this case.


----------



## Cochise (May 27, 2009)

p-lou said:


> I'm really not that fond of _Hotel_.  I can get over how silly and exaggerated the science it uses is, but emotionally it's just kind of boring and flat.  The art is pretty nice, but it gets so cluttered with the narration (which itself is a bit heavy and boring) that it's hard to appreciate.  Add in the fact that most of the narration isn't in some kind of speech bubble just makes it worse.  I think more could have been done with the art to show this end of the world situation, rather than have some narration tell me about it.  It isn't bad, but it's just kinda meh.
> 
> I think the part I liked best though was that the creator of the computer (which I'm pretty sure is intentional) looks like Hayao Miyazaki.





halfhearted said:


> I felt similarly. Although, I was actually able to accept the emotion as being boring and flat due to where it was originally coming from. My main issue was in how heavy-handed it was portrayed. Rather than being able to experience the oneshot, I felt as though the mangaka had already laden it with all of these average, preconceived responses we should be having to the events, which made the story come off as melodramatic and a bit pompous. That style of storytelling can work really well (i.e. Alfred Hitchcock films), but it just wasn't done well enough for me in this case.



I liked it, granted it's been awhile since I've read it. It was highly exaggerated, but considering it was trying to relay a message that culture needs to change, I didn't view that as a negative.

The story was being told through a robot. The flatness almost made it more believable. That said the mangaka did do a decent job of giving the robot some human aspect. It may have just been the day I read it, but I did get a little choked up when he belted out It's a Wonderful World. It was also nice to have a story about a robot being a savior of humanity instead of a destroyer. Although that's not so much uncommon in Japan.

I thought HOTEL had heart, and was a good try. The themes it played on, global warming, friendship, and loyalty, were all decently expressed. I recommend it, if only for a quick read when one has little to do.


----------



## p-lou (May 27, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> Read _Shuna no Tabi_ for the first time earlier today.
> ~snip~



I really enjoyed this piece.  I really liked the storybook style it had and the images were all very pretty and flowed really well together.  But it's all pretty standard Miyazaki fare, from the overall aesthetic, the the nature themes, to the characters and story.  There's nothing really ground breaking.  When dealing with Miyazaki, you should expect really overbearing environmentalism and general save nature type themes.  Maybe it's because the brevity of the story, but it didn't seem quite as heavy handed and in your face as some of his other stuff (I'm thinking mostly of his films here).  And while I agree that the characters and story aren't particularly engaging or enthralling, they don't really need to be.



> I felt similarly. Although, I was actually able to accept the emotion as being boring and flat due to where it was originally coming from. My main issue was in how heavy-handed it was portrayed. Rather than being able to experience the oneshot, I felt as though the mangaka had already laden it with all of these average, preconceived responses we should be having to the events, which made the story come off as melodramatic and a bit pompous. That style of storytelling can work really well (i.e. Alfred Hitchcock films), but it just wasn't done well enough for me in this case.



agreed



Cochise said:


> I liked it, granted it's been awhile since I've read it. It was highly exaggerated, but considering it was trying to relay a message that culture needs to change, I didn't view that as a negative.
> 
> The story was being told through a robot. The flatness almost made it more believable. That said the mangaka did do a decent job of giving the robot some human aspect. It may have just been the day I read it, but I did get a little choked up when he belted out It's a Wonderful World. It was also nice to have a story about a robot being a savior of humanity instead of a destroyer. Although that's not so much uncommon in Japan.
> 
> I thought HOTEL had heart, and was a good try. The themes it played on, global warming, friendship, and loyalty, were all decently expressed. I recommend it, if only for a quick read when one has little to do.



All the themes and ideas it had were all so cookie cutter generic though.  They weren't really bad, but they were played so straight and heavy that it's hard to really enjoy.  The same can be said of the cold distant computer narration.  All of it just goes so straight that, as hh pointed out, it feels as if you're being pushed into set of just as generic responses instead of being able to actually experience it.


----------



## Cochise (May 28, 2009)

p-lou said:


> All the themes and ideas it had were all so cookie cutter generic though.  They weren't really bad, but they were played so straight and heavy that it's hard to really enjoy.  The same can be said of the cold distant computer narration.  All of it just goes so straight that, as hh pointed out, it feels as if you're being pushed into set of just as generic responses instead of being able to actually experience it.



No, no, I got it when she said it. It's not so much that I don't agree, it's more that I just personally enjoyed it. The themes were important considering the message. It was heavy handed for a heavy subject in global warming. I'm not trying to say it was great, but it isn't terrible either.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 1, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> *Title:* _Kare no Satsujin Keikaku_ (His Murder Scheme)
> 
> Pretty good oneshot with a great end. If you are familiar with Kitoh's stuff you know what to expect.



I'm a pretty loyal Kitoh fan, and so I quite enjoyed this oneshot back when I first read it. One of the things which stuck out to me and which I liked a lot was the complete lack of backpedaling on the part of the main character even when things did not go as he had planned. Instead, there was a sense of satisfaction that was almost superior to the sort of fulfillment he could've gotten from his own scheme seeing completion. 

Also, as usual, I liked Kitoh's development of his character's sociopathic personality. The heartlessness in his works always seems so understated and yet horrific, as though the subtelty only serves to make the situation more terrible. And yet, it also offers a definite measure of distance to the reader, so that they can better contemplate the meaning behind it all. In many ways, it reminds me of the sort of satire Swift wrote but with the addition of greater  indulgence in its tone and more ambiguous brutality in its action.


----------



## papajones (Jul 2, 2009)

I just read his murder scheme and I have to say it felt like a literary classic. reminds me of the chronicles of a death foretold (if any of you have read it before). the first person narrative intensifies the lack emotional aptitude in the main character, but through his activity the reader main gain a false sense of hope; a subtle sign of change in that character which becomes more apparent before brutally distilled by satire at the crucial moment of climax. 

yet the character is a simple character. to kill people because he is unhappy. he may have hidden his true intentions from his friends and relative, but his purpose remains pure and simple. he does not try to hide his elaborate murder scheme nor question his initial decision over time. But I have to say, everything he did before the murder feels unnecessary. his target, which is the ultimate goal, is plainly mapped out in the first few pages. the whole getting a girl friend stuff and learning piano and karate feels redundant. these activities may add irony to the whole sense of change in that character, but it does not intertwine coherently with his initial purpose that he so faithfully devoted himself to.

this manga could have been better


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 2, 2009)

papajones said:


> But I have to say, everything he did before the murder feels unnecessary. his target, which is the ultimate goal, is plainly mapped out in the first few pages. the whole getting a girl friend stuff and learning piano and karate feels redundant. these activities may add irony to the whole sense of change in that character, but it does not intertwine coherently with his initial purpose that he so faithfully devoted himself to.



One of his main goals in committing the murder is that it become something which society cannot excuse or explain away. So, rather than acting in an anti-social or stand-out manner, he attempts to achieve a scholastic, emotional, sexual and physical equilibrium. In this way, he preempts them from blaming his actions on "grudges or special interests". Doing this is just as important as choosing who is victim is, as both sets of activities serve a similar purpose in their attempts to manipulate the large-scale reaction to his act. 

The character even says that the one thing about himself he can't personally deal with is his desire to experience the act of killing someone else. By orchestrating his life in this way along with his choice of victim, he gives society no choice but to blame him as a person, his self that inexplicably has this need to kill rather than anything in his environment.

Also, if he hadn't created this "perfectly happy" life for himself, then the ending of the manga would've had little impact or meaning as compared to what it did.


----------



## Ganishka (Jul 18, 2009)

I read a one-shot called Lives of Eccentrics today; each of the stories depicted (real life figures) is wonderfully told with some great art. I particularly enjoyed the chronicling of Tesla and the crazy woman behind the Winchester Mansion. 

I'm looking for the link from which I downloaded it to share, alas it's nowhere to be found.


----------



## Scapa (Jul 25, 2009)

*Title:* Half and Half
*Mangaka:* Seo Kouji
*Genres:* one shot, romance, supernatural
*Length:* one shot
*Online reader:* One Manga



			
				[B]Summary:[/B] said:
			
		

> Shinichi Nagakawa and Yuuki Sanada are both involved in an accident and die together. But they're given a chance to live again. God lets them live for 7 more days. But the catch is that after the time limit, one of them must die again.
> 
> There's more. God decrees that their lives will be shared, including emotions (guilt) and physical sensations (pain). They are told not to leave the other's side, else both of them die. What will happen during those 7 days?...



-------
Read this a while ago, and felt that it was worth posting.  I really like this mangaka and I "found" this manga just after I read another serie from the same author.

Btw. I'm sorry, if someone else used this mangas japanese name and posted this before, I tried to look for it. 

Btw2.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Note that this one shot is bit sad, so you might wanna take your favourite teddybear next to you.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

I read Neo Gomanism Manifesto Special - On War by Yoshinori Kobayashi today, interesting stuff about the U.S.' attitude towards Japan in the Pacific Theater, 9/11 and it's retaliation, and the pro-American attitude felt by many Japanese.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 14, 2009)

Could you link that Mider? It sounds very interesting and I would very much like to read it.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone read "Let's Bible"? It's a good oneshot, imo.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2009)

Cochise said:


> Could you link that Mider? It sounds very interesting and I would very much like to read it.



Sorry for the lateness.  Someone posted it page by page on /a/ and I didn't save.  I only seem to be able to find Chapter 12 for now but I'll keep looking.


----------



## Yashamaru (Nov 30, 2009)

*Duds Hunt.* A thriller between Seven and Battle Royale where guys fight with no rules in the street for money.

Check out for it on the intrnet. It is VERY GOOD, just like every work by *Tetsuya Tsutsui*.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 3, 2009)

_A Revolutionist In The Afternoon_



(One Volume/Five Chapters)​
While I was reading the series _Freesia_, I stumbled upon another one of Jiro Matsumoto works titled _A Revolutionist In The Afternoon_. It's relatively short and poses some excellent literary elements with an abundance of intellect and maturity. This title is comprised of five shorts that entail story archetypes themed in militaristic post modern societies and how certain inhabitants find themselves in some interesting situations.

Even though the art on the surface appears nonsensical as if it were doodled in five minutes, it’s actually quite detailed and staged very well, with nice pay-offs and you even get the sense that you're reading an adaptation of some random French new wave film (or Russian as Matsumoto quips in the afterword). If you're wondering why I referenced films in this recommendation, its because that’s how good Matsumoto's writing is, its not bound by manga form; but purely intent on good storytelling wherever the author's depraved imagination leads it.

My impression of this short volume was nothing short of amazement, this book genuinely felt like something you'd carry around before you assassinated someone important for some political and or random cause. Not since reading _The Catcher in the Rye_, have I felt this pleased after a sit down with some literature in hand; and that was quite a few years ago.


----------



## Cochise (Dec 3, 2009)

This thread will be much more interesting with you in it Ralphy, glad to see you. I haven't read _A Revolutionist In The Afternoon_, at least, I don't remember it if I have. Do you happen to have a link for it? I'm terribly lazy.


----------



## Cochise (Dec 3, 2009)

Very good, thank you. I'll be reading that in just a few minutes. Two oneshots I'd like you to look at are _Because Goodbyes Are Coming Soon_ and _White Clouds_. The first is a work by the great Yukimura, of _Vinland Saga_ most recently. I think you would enjoy it. _White Clouds_ is a touching story that I was introduced to well over a year ago by another NF member, it's well worth a read. I'll post some other oneshots I've came across recently, after I get back from therapy.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 3, 2009)

_Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan_



(1 Volume/8 Chapters)​
_A woman learns a lesson about hope and faith from a man who has little of either to spare in this inspirational drama from South Korea._

Yu-jeong teaches at a college, but she finds little satisfaction in her career. After falling into a deep depression and losing her belief in God, Yu-jeong attempts suicide. While Yu-jeong survives, her actions drive a wedge between her and her family, who are committed Christians and believe suicide is a mortal sin. Yu-jeong turns to her aunt, Sister Monica, for guidance; Sister Monica is a nun who does volunteer work at a prison. 

There Yu-jeong meets Yun-su, a convict sentenced to death who like her has come to question the existence of God. As the two get to know one another, they become friends, and as they learn to bring hope back into their lives, they find themselves reexamining their denial of faith.

One brilliant story created by the famed mangaka _Yumeka Sumomo_, who's various works have comprised themes of elegance, beauty, and emotion. I don't believe words can summize just how magnificent and wonderful this artistic piece actually is. There was literally nothing wasted in the emotional impact delivered by the characters and their progressive development throughout the story.

_Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan _poses the hard questions that plague the human conscience, is it right to contemplate suicide in order to escape your life's seeming hardships? Does someone who's murdered three people in cold blood deserve the death penalty? Can a persons past discretion's be redeemed by someone who shares in their personal feelings and unsightly anguish?

The emotional impact delivered by this piece was both beautiful as well as astonishing. My eyes simply could not hold back the tears, I genuinely felt for each and every character. This story was absolutely amazing and I'll always cherish this relatively short read that was filled with a certain emotional value, in conjunction with a mature conveyance of intellect and growth.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 3, 2009)

_Yami no Hou E_



(One Shot/8 pages)​
A bizarre One Shot by Takato Yamamoto, a Japanese artist known for incorporating "Heisei Estheticism" style to his works. He's also well known for his post modern ukiyo-e styled artwork. This rather short one shot was beautiful in that it remained strangely eerie, abstract in it's potent nature, and oddly bizarre in it's presented material. I'll have to warn you that this One Shot contains erotic guro like themes in it's depiction of a male teen in an almost yaoi like way.

_A Good Day to Die_



(One Shot/16 pages)​
_A girl decides to commit suicide by jumping off a roof. As she falls down she reflects on her life._

An excellent One Shot that deals with grotesque themes, suicide, and sexually explicit goro like undertones. I tend to dote on all of Jun Hayami's artistic works, even though they are posed as hardcore goro story's aimed at being disturbing masturbatory fantasies. It might be sadistic of me to say, but in all actuality; I found many of his works astoundingly beautiful in that it depicts that which is hard to look at. Realistic shorts that though some may not like, do infact take place in society as a whole.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

*Title:* 13
*Mangaka:* Hideaki Sorachi
*Genres:* Action, Comedy, One Shot, and Shounen.
*Length:* One chapter (37 pages)
*Online reader: One Manga
Summary:*  Mondo Fujieda is in love with a girl named Izayo Gorugo. However, there's a problem: her family are all assassins. He ends up humiliating her and upon this humilation, she vows to kill him. Luckily for him she moves away. Years later, she comes back to seek vengeance, but what is a guy to do against a skilled assassin?

--------------------------

This is definitely one of the weirder manga that I've read    It starts out really bizarre, and there are a few interesting twists.  Also the ending is very unique, I liked how it ended up though for the most part.  A unique and interesting read.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 1, 2010)

Worthy one-shots to add to this list:

*ALIVE*
Length: One vol
Artist: Don't remember
Genre: Sci-fi (i think)
Info link: 

A man is in prison for having committed murder. The day before his execution, he's visited by The Man. The Man tells gives him a proposal: "We can get you out of here and prevent this execution as long as you agree to let us do ANYTHING to you." He agrees to the proposal.

The main character is promptly hauled off and locked inside a rather large room of some kind, in some facility somewhere... And things do NOT go up from there.

*Red Snake*
Length: One vol
Artist: Hideshi Hino
Genre: Supernatural, Horror, Snakes (!)
Info link: 

A boy lives in a house somewhere out in a forest. His family is insane and he has tried to leave the house on many occasions but no matter where he goes, he always comes back to the house somehow.

There is an area in the house he is not supposed to visit. And in one night he has a dream. He dreams he is visiting that forbidden place, and he finds a mirror. The mirror breaks and something comes out... And when he wakes up things get INTERESTING.


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

There aren't really any oneshots that I recommend. Actually I would never recommend them because when I read a oneshot and it doesn't get continued I always get fucking disappointed :/


----------



## Dasra (May 17, 2010)

A oneshot I would recommend would be S.W.A.T


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2010)

White Clouds, beautiful oneshot.


----------



## Heretic (May 30, 2010)

just wondering what is considered the best one shot?


----------



## Gottheim (Jun 18, 2010)

Jiro Matsumoto's WENDY is out, for whoever might be interested.

Here's what the synopsis says.



> Is this a dream? Reality? Or maybe something else..........?
> Every night, a mysterious man who styles himself Peter Pan sneaks up in Manami's room. He takes her with him to Neverland, an eerie place created out of human desire. Neither pain nor obligation exist in this place. A fairytale land of freedom, where people live governed only by their own instincts. There, all of reality's troubles and unpleasantness may be forgotten. However......... being human may not be quite as bad as it sounds.


Just a word of warning: crazy shit is crazy!!


----------



## amorette (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a recommendation!

*Title:* Be With You/Ima, Ai ni Yukimasu
*Mangaka:* Takuji Ichikawa (story), Sai Kawashima (art) and Yoko Iino (script)
*Genres:* Slice of Life
*Length:* 210 pages
*Online reader/DL Link:* Link removed
*Summary:* Takumi's wife dies at the age of 25, leaving behind their son, Yuji, and a very special picture book. It tells a story of those who die, but are remembered by the loved ones left behind and those said loved ones going to a planet called Archive to return when the rainy season comes. Suddenly, the picture book seems to come true, when Mio shows up in their lives again... without a memory of who she was.

Very, very good. It's a very heartwarming story.


----------



## Table (Jul 28, 2010)

I read a really good oneshot years ago... I can't remember the name but it had these people in it that were like "beautiful" creatures (they looked human though) and they had a weird name.  They weren't vampires but it was sort of the same concept... it was a shojou manga.  Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 3, 2010)

Someone add Otters 11 to this list!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2010)

Check this out Link removed


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 16, 2010)

Best oneshot I've read was *Hotel*

As for the single volume manga: *The Memories of Emanon*


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone have links to the Shoune Golden Cup one shots scans ? I saw a few but there seems to be no thread for these series per se .


----------



## Cash (Aug 16, 2010)

Shunkan Heroism Oneshot



> There's an urban legend about a hero that is able to take out entire groups of delinquents. People have only seen the hero's back, where there's an X upon the hero's clothes. A friendless yankee type girl wearing an X on her back, Kinami Shino, may be this hero. She forcefully makes friends with Batsumaru, a boy with red and white hair, dragging him unwillingly into the world of violence. But is Shino really the hero or are things a little more complicated?



I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm mostly interested in the medieval Japanese one , mostly cause people have very low hopes for it due to the theme reminding them of Inuyasha .


----------



## Blinky (Aug 16, 2010)

Hopefully the alien table-tennis one-shot gets scanned :WOW


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 1, 2010)

_Two who have lost their partners in crime fighting take two very different paths and meet up by chance._

Genre: Shounen / Action / Comedy
DL: Shunkan Heroism Oneshot

Just read this which I thought was pretty enjoyable.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 8, 2010)

Where can I find Bench?


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 8, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> Where can I find Bench?



Manga Stream should be releasing it later today


----------



## Rache (Oct 10, 2010)

Bench



*Spoiler*: __ 



Its actually not _that_ bad, i was expecting as a lot worse


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 11, 2010)

I found Bench to be mediocre at most. I guess it was stupid of me to expect new ideas from Kishi, basically he was rehashing stuff from Naruto.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 11, 2010)

Bench could be serialized. I actually thought it was pretty decent.


----------



## Moon (Oct 11, 2010)

Bench wasn't too terrible, it was horribly predictable and very cliche but I rarely hold that against a series. It certainly would not be something I'd look at if not for the name recognition of course. Though if you look at the One Shot for Naruto and how different it is than what the series is now, Bench could end up being just about anything if it were to be serialized.


----------



## Rache (Oct 19, 2010)

BANKARA

The One-Shot by Hideaki Sorachi mangaka of Gintama!

Bench


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 19, 2010)

Didn't really like Bankara, the author was trying to put in as much info as he could in my opinion and tried to hard to sell his jokes imo.


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Oct 19, 2010)

I loved it to be honest, a lil to much reading but awesome anyhow


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 19, 2010)

That was fucking awesome.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 19, 2010)

Bad things about Bankara: It's an one-shot.

Good things about Bankara: Everything else.


----------



## riki-oh (Oct 19, 2010)

p-lou said:


> I'll probably get to them a little later.



liar ddddddddd


----------



## Gain (Oct 19, 2010)

You guys really need to read 197x

best shoujo my eyes have ever graced!


----------



## Velocity (Oct 19, 2010)

supercell said:


> BANKARA
> 
> The One-Shot by Hideaki Sorachi mangaka of Gintama!
> 
> Bench



Is there a thread for this? 

Either way, I loved it. The pop culture references, the silly jokes, the obvious but nonetheless badass twist, the way the story was split up into sections by those quotes and especially the character designs. It isn't easy to make cyborgs look ungeneric, I'm sure.

All in all, it was great. I preferred it to Bench and it makes me want to read Gintama. Really badly. I hope it gets serialised after Gintama ends, too.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 19, 2010)

riki-oh said:


> liar ddddddddd



well

uh


----------



## Adagio (Oct 20, 2010)

Bankara was amazing. Really loved it. Wayyy better than Bench


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 21, 2010)

Bankara was awesome


----------



## Chibibaki (Oct 21, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> Bench could be serialized. I actually thought it was pretty decent.



Compared to what? I seriously want to know your frame of reference to say that Bench was good enough to be serialized.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 21, 2010)

Bench was hardly entertaining for 10 pages, so with a serialization it would only drag on longer.
Oh wai-- That sounds just like Naruto


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 21, 2010)

Bankara was a good read, I think. Definitely preferred it to Bench. Liked those quotes which segmented the chapter and props to Sorachi for the Nausica? reference 


Also props to Samura and his "Nausica? of the Brothel of the Wind" () joke in _Ohikkoshi_ which I finished today. It was a fun little read. Compared to Blade of the Immortal it sure has a nice contrast. Going to check out Bradherley's Coach and Emerald some later time.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 25, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Is there a thread for this?
> 
> Either way, I loved it. The pop culture references, the silly jokes, the obvious but nonetheless badass twist, the way the story was split up into sections by those quotes and especially the character designs. It isn't easy to make cyborgs look ungeneric, I'm sure.
> 
> All in all, it was great. I preferred it to Bench and it makes me want to read Gintama. Really badly. *I hope it gets serialised after Gintama ends, too.*




Gintama should never end! 

*Bankara:*

I think Hideaki-san can handle two manga at the same time , he's a man amongst boys, only second to Oda in my opinion. 

Anyway, Bankara was really good, I knew Hideaki would not disappoint with this one shot, he never has, "13" was equally as awesome and anyone who has ever watched or read Gintama knows how amazing that series is... if you're a fan that is.

The man mixes comedy, epic action, goof ball antics and installs a deep message somewhere in there without skipping a beat. Bankara delivered on everything Sorachi Hideaki is known for, loved it. 

Here's the link for Sorachi Hideaki's "*13*" for those of you interested in checking out his other one shot from 2008:

Bench



*Bench:*

It was an alright story, I don't like baseball anything, so I wasn't really looking forward to it but it was enjoyable for a one shot. I can't see it becoming a weekly serialized manga or even monthly, the characters were just too dull and the story, if written any further, would be way too predictable.

On a side note... what was up with the stupid looking noses?


----------



## illmatic (Nov 10, 2010)

Bench
Bench
Gate 7 [Oneshot] by clamp. 
Scan Release from CXC


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 6, 2011)

So today I've read the already mentioned _Nijigahara Holograph_. Very challenging read, a couple of more readings are definitely needed if I want an approx. 90-100% understanding of it. Actually after I finished it I immediately went back to the beginning since I noticed something at the end and then found some new stuff right away. (At a later point I also read it backwards which also helped)
It's very dense, the timeline also isn't linear, but if anyone's willing to look for a challenge and put some effort into untagling a story then this is absolutely worth a try.
Also, I found the visuals to be awesome. Not just talking about the art (like those stunning panels of the butterflies), but also the use of space and panels.It had a lovely flow.

This was my first time reading anything by Asano. Looking forward to read more by him.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 6, 2011)

how many pages is it?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 6, 2011)

A bit less than 300.


----------



## p-lou (Jan 6, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> This was my first time reading anything by Asano. Looking forward to read more by him.



it's by far his best (though i haven't read much of punpun).  it's so damn dense and there's so much to take away from it.  i've been wanting to re-read it for a while now.  his other stuff is good too, but in different ways.

and bilaal, i'm surprised.  i thought you have already read it.


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 6, 2011)

fine i think i'll read it now

or maybe tomorrow


----------



## p-lou (Jan 24, 2011)

town of evening calm, country of cherry blossoms is about one of my favorite things. 

ever

 really sums it up for me.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 1, 2011)

*Some good stuff...*

_Becchin and Mandara_ by Jiro Matsumoto

Genre: Seinen, Drama, Psychological, Supernatural
Lenght: One volume
Donwload: , mf link

Summary:


> The story centers around Becchin, a high school girl who lives in a battle tank on a riverbed in Tokyo's Suginami ward, and her friend Mandara. Together, the two exterminate the zombies of dead Suginami citizens.




Out of the series I've read by Matsumoto this is probably his most random, mad and funniest work.
If you're already familiar with his work, just go ahead and read it, if you're not...then how to put it...expect some craziness


----------



## Bilaal (May 9, 2011)

wow, i still haven't read Nijigahara Holograph


----------



## p-lou (May 9, 2011)

u suck homo


----------



## Bilaal (May 9, 2011)

art sucks

all of asano's characters look like kids


----------



## αshɘs (May 10, 2011)

...Bilaal...


smh


----------



## Bilaal (May 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Fourangers (May 16, 2011)

*dropping a quick one-shot*

It's called:

I am a Piano

It's really cute and short (9 pages!). I really liked the metaphor the mangaka expressed. If you're pianist you definitely have to read this one-shot. I think that you're able to identify yourself in this story, when you become attached with the instrument you're playing on. Even if you aren't, c'mon, 9 pages !!! It has a very delicate style, with Art Deco vibes.


----------



## p-lou (Aug 3, 2011)

a revolutionist in the afternoon is my fave collection of short stories.  i think my favorite is the last story.  the vampire one was neat, but kind of out of place.  i liked jupiter though.



and who is hino asano? 



αshɘs said:


> junk about hotel



i made a gaybo post about this earlier in this thread and my opinion hasn't changed.

best part is that the scientist dude is totally miyazaki.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 3, 2011)

It's been a while since I read it, is the last story the one with the two warriors or the one with the witch (who among other things gets fucked by a coyote)?


While we're at it what's your overall favorite oneshot? Any good recs?


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 4, 2011)

I meant the second. Standalone stuff like Hotel or Watching TV...

Also, I can't wait for Kotonoha to release the last chapter of Garden. It's supposed to be shocking


----------



## Icyhell (Oct 6, 2011)

jump stars


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 7, 2011)

It does, you just don't have access to the OTP

but here it is, I just didn't want to use it since it's not my link. I guess I should upload the ones who have a manga dump link myself, since not everyone here has access to that section. Silly me.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 18, 2012)

There was this one shot I was gonna read because it was supposed to be like Toriko but with shopping instead of food. But I can't remember at all what it was called! Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Jirou (Jul 14, 2012)

24 Colors - Hatsukoi no Palette


----------



## kluang (Dec 13, 2012)

Magician

harry potter manga

No Hermoine vs the Tentacle monster.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 31, 2012)

I posted this in the manga thread, but getting a good one-shot recommendation would be nice too.

Recommendation for a very refined shonen/seinen manga with decent-good art and good plot? I'd prefer something where the hero uses his brains more than his brawn.

I liked stuff like:

Psyren
Toriko
One Piece
HxH
Hajime No Ippo
Cage of Eden
1/2 Prince
Buyuden
Fairy Tail
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Death Note
Hikaru no Go

Gimme a list of like 2 or so? The best two.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 22, 2013)

I'd recommend Akira, Berserk and 20th Century Boys


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jan 27, 2014)

TTGL: Those are not one-shots...

Anyway I have question. I'm trying to identify a one-shot manga. I don't know what the name was and I don't know the artist. It was fairly unknown and I don't think it's been officially translated to English. (but some groups have scanslated it)

What little I remember of the plot, some guy had been convicted for murder and was given an offer by some Japanese government official. He could sign a contract letting the government do whatever they wanted with his body, and he'd be spared the death penalty.

Proceeding this, he was locked up in a large cubic room where strange things happened. I think other people were put in that room too.

Oh yeah now I remember. They were put there for a reason that had something to do with the daughter of some government official. I think she had some kind of disease they thought they coud cure by doing whatever experiment they were doing...


----------



## StephanBrightman (Jan 28, 2014)

you have got quite a strong memory that still remember about the many present into that specific room


----------



## NarutoStuff (Nov 16, 2016)

TTGL said:


> I'd recommend Akira, Berserk and 20th Century Boys


Oh yea...


----------



## Rifulofthewest (May 7, 2018)

Probably this thread not be used, but i want to recomend Mikai no Hoshi, of Matsumoto Jiro, i thik is his best manga (better than citrus or fresia) and i a shame how unvaluable is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NanadaimhokageNU (Sep 26, 2018)

Do you guys know any manga where


Calm and collected main male lead. 
Doesn't fawn over or perverts female characters. 
Doesn't have to be strong but gradually grows stronger. Being strong from beginning is fine too. 
Should be action manga. 
2nd

Should have a strong female lead. 
Doesn't fawn over or perverts male lead (example kyoko from skip beat) 

Doesnt become all blushy blushy in front of male lead.


----------



## Rifulofthewest (Oct 1, 2018)

NanadaimhokageNU said:


> Do you guys know any manga where
> 
> 
> Calm and collected main male lead.
> ...


Maybe the chinese _The song of the long march/Choukakou/Chang Ge Xing (_to many names XD_)_ 
It is one of the best manga I have read, the characters grow, not in power, but they become mentally strong, the protagonists are friendly and interesting and the secondary transmit the air of "warrior poet" and / or an impressive mental strong ( even non-fighters).
The story is the typical one of revenge, but it is different (it also helps that it is set in Imperial China), it is more the journey of hero heroine and the characters are very human.
The boy protagonist... is a bit broken bases, but it is well done and is consistent, even if you hate him (PS: he is hated for being cruel, not for being a brat)
There's also Shaman Warrior - I think it's the one that comes closest to your description of what you're looking for - and the Blade of the Immortal - is the most explicitly violent of the three, but also the one with the best action and the most charismatic characters on the whole cast, especially the stong women-. 
I would recommend GUNNM / battle angel alita, but I do not know if Jasungum can cover the part of the calm and amazing male character, since it is only part of a bow...


----------

